# Where the hell is the Carbon Fibre Max Grip Jazz III?!?!



## Mattayus (Mar 20, 2010)

Been waiting on these fuckers since that Mick Thomson interview was released by Dunlop TV. That was like,what, 8 months ago now or something? There seems to be no news of development, no release date, no NOTHIN'! 

Anyone caught wind of any news at all?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 20, 2010)

Wasn't Mick talking about these?

Jim Dunlop UK JD 471P3S MAX GRIP JAZZ III BLACK PACK OF 6


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 20, 2010)

I always hear about people talking about em but can't find them anywhere???


----------



## Uncle Remus (Mar 20, 2010)

Talk to Nick (Zimbloth) on here. I ordered mine from him because I can't find them anywhere else


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have just the normal red and black max grip Jazz IIIs. I didnt know they were making carbon fiber ones. That could be cool. I wish they would make the ultex a in a max grip.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 20, 2010)

On your side of the pond - DUNLOP NYLON MAX GRIP JAZZ III CARBON - U.K. International Cyberstore

Over here - Dunlop Max Grip Carbon Fiber Jazz, bag of 24, 471R3C


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 20, 2010)

Whoa, never heard of carbon fiber picks. I might have to try a pack of those next time I order some strings.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 20, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> On your side of the pond - DUNLOP NYLON MAX GRIP JAZZ III CARBON - U.K. International Cyberstore



That's the only thing I found too, but I don't actually think that's them, is it? It says Nylon... I think maybe the 'carbon' in the item description is just the colour option?


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone have any pics of these picks?


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 21, 2010)

you men have piqued my curiosity, how are these?


----------



## Jango (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a pack on order from Zimbloth, i'll post back when I get them.


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jango said:


> I have a pack on order from Zimbloth, i'll post back when I get them.



Please do! Picks & a review would be great!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 21, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> That's the only thing I found too, but I don't actually think that's them, is it? It says Nylon... I think maybe the 'carbon' in the item description is just the colour option?



It says Carbon Fibre in the description. I think they just copied and pasted the description then added Carbon Fiber at the end, which was too long so it truncated it to Carbon. Have you tried e-mailing them? The black nylon ones usually say "stiffo" nylon.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll email, but Thomann have a bit of a history of moronic responses, my experience included (i.e. totally ignore/misinterpret your question). In the meantime, if anyone could verify that that's what the carbon fibre ones look like then that'd be cool.


----------



## Rich5150 (Mar 21, 2010)

The Carbon Fiber ones have a grey color to them they are not black. I have around 25 of them i got them from Nick/Zimbloth/The Axe Palace. TBH im still usuing the 1st one i got from Dunlop it hasnt worn yet that i can tell and ive had it for around 3 months and i play everyday

Heres a shot of the Black and Carbon Fiber together you can see the differance please excuse the buildup of crap in the grip of the CF LOL 
Regualr on the left CF on the Right


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rich5150 said:


> The Carbon Fiber ones have a grey color to them they are not black. I have around 25 of them i got them from Nick/Zimbloth/The Axe Palace. TBH im still usuing the 1st one i got from Dunlop it hasnt worn yet that i can tell and ive had it for around 3 months and i play everyday
> 
> Heres a shot of the Black and Carbon Fiber together you can see the differance please excuse the buildup of crap in the grip of the CF LOL
> Regualr on the left CF on the Right



Anyone know the product # or ID for these so I can order them from work.


----------



## Metalus (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes id like to knw too


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 22, 2010)

Rich5150 said:


> TBH im still usuing the 1st one i got from Dunlop it hasnt worn yet that i can tell and ive had it for around 3 months and i play everyday


 
3 months, daily, you say?

WOW - it looks brand new. *DO WANT*. My 3.0mm Stubby's just turn into circles after about a week


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmmm... If that's it, it doesn't look like carbon fiber at all. It's probably some kind of carbon compound but not actual carbon fiber.


----------



## MJS (Mar 22, 2010)

Rich5150 said:


> The Carbon Fiber ones have a grey color to them they are not black. I have around 25 of them i got them from Nick/Zimbloth/The Axe Palace.



What's the actual difference between the two, besides color & what they're made of? 

Stiffness? Any difference in attack, or how it glides over the strings? 

I always liked the grip of the Ultex, but preferred the tip of the black (over Ultex or red), so the black max grips were perfect for me... but I'm curious if there's a reason to try the carbon.


----------



## Rich5150 (Mar 22, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Hmmm... If that's it, it doesn't look like carbon fiber at all. It's probably some kind of carbon compound but not actual carbon fiber.



This is true I dont think its actuall carbon Fiber but a compound



MJS said:


> What's the actual difference between the two, besides color & what they're made of?
> 
> Stiffness? Any difference in attack, or how it glides over the strings?
> 
> I always liked the grip of the Ultex, but preferred the tip of the black (over Ultex or red), so the black max grips were perfect for me... but I'm curious if there's a reason to try the carbon.



The Black and CF have the same stiffness to me. I dont notice any differance in attack but thats me. It does glide off the string with no drag though thats a big + in my book


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Someone get Zimbloth over here so he can give us the info on these bad boys.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, I'm very interested as well. I've been a Dunlop Jazz guy in all forms for quite awhile. The ultex version has the best grip, but I find them to be more susceptible to sweat. Those things start slippin like crazy a few songs into our practices.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 23, 2010)

If they came out with these in a standard sized pick then I'd give em a try.


----------



## MJS (Mar 23, 2010)

Rich5150 said:


> The Black and CF have the same stiffness to me. I dont notice any differance in attack but thats me. It does glide off the string with no drag though thats a big + in my book



And you're comparing that to the black, right? If so, maybe I'll give them a try. 

Maybe it's just me, but I always felt like the blacks glided over the strings better than the red ones, with both black & red feeling smoother than Ultex (to me at least). 

Before the max grip, I thought the Ultex had the best grip, then red, then black. I even tried using the red & Ultex for awhile because of the better grip... but missed the black tip & went back to it.


----------



## Rich5150 (Mar 23, 2010)

MJS said:


> And you're comparing that to the black, right? If so, maybe I'll give them a try.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I always felt like the blacks glided over the strings better than the red ones, with both black & red feeling smoother than Ultex (to me at least).
> 
> Before the max grip, I thought the Ultex had the best grip, then red, then black. I even tried using the red & Ultex for awhile because of the better grip... but missed the black tip & went back to it.



Yea im comparing them to the black, I never really dug the reds or the ultex


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 27, 2010)

I just ordered a pack of 6 off of ebay. We'll see how they work out. I have never really gotten into the jazz IIIs but I'm intrigued by the longevity of the carbon fiber as I burn through picks pretty fast. We'll see. Ideally I would like to see them bring the material to full sized picks but oh well.


----------



## Jango (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a pack a few weeks ago and they really are nice. They don't wear down or chip at all. I was expecting something stiffer than what I got, but it's not really that huge of a deal.


----------



## sentagoda (Apr 8, 2010)

Just got 3 packs. And they are really great. The grip is amazing, but their are a bit small.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 8, 2010)

mOar TOAN!

This really... _really_... cracks me up. 

Thanks for the tips on the MAX GRIP Jazz III though, guys - I have flirted with Jazz III picks several times (they never return my calls), and always gave up due to dropping them (not often, but enough to be annoyed). I didn't know there was a MAX GRIP now.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 8, 2010)

I LOVE the material of the Carbon Fibers but I HATE the Jazz III size.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Found a place online that carries them......


Dunlop 471P3C Max-Grip Jazz III Carbon Fiber Players Pack 6-Picks

I have some on the way.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 15, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Found a place online that carries them......
> 
> 
> Dunlop 471P3C Max-Grip Jazz III Carbon Fiber Players Pack 6-Picks
> ...



Dude, that site looks sketchy as fuck. Did you give them your credit card info? I don't think I could trust a site that sells guitar picks, in addition to digital cameras, air conditioners, etc...


----------



## meisterjager (Apr 15, 2010)

^ My exact thoughts when I saw that URL in my email inbox - skeeetch-ey


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 15, 2010)

According to the pics at the bottom they're a trusted vendor.... but I'd want to double check that


----------



## Nick1 (May 3, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> According to the pics at the bottom they're a trusted vendor.... but I'd want to double check that



Well I ordered a pack of the CFMGJ3s from them on 4-15-10. The page said Dunlop Carbon Fiber Max Grip Jazz IIIs *IN STOCK!* So I get a receipt that says Thanks for your order! The item is currently *Out Of Stock* I assume Id be getting some more info with an ETA. I didnt get any other info beyond the initial receipt.
No shipping info or a response to an email I sent about 5 days after the online purchase. So I figure Ill wait a day or two then try again. Maybe Ill call. So ended up that I totally forgot about them completely. Until today when they came USPS. 

So after A/Bing them against the black/red max grips and the Ultex Jazz IIIs. First thoughts... They are brighter sounding than the others. They glide over the strings pretty well. Very similarly to the Ultex. They also have a stiffer feel like the Ultex does. They dont flex at all like the Red ones can. And they seem like they could really take a beating. (Keep in mind that Ive only owned a CFMG for about 4 hours at this point.) Id say all of the Jazz IIIs could take a beating. Although, the red ones seem to wear out the fastest.


Im not sure if these will be my new choice pick. At the moment I like all of the Jazz IIIs mentioned above. They are all great picks to me. I also like the Dunlop Pitch Blacks and the Clayton Spikes as well. The PB and Spikes are similar in size and dont have any bevels or a grip surface and the Spikes are made from an Ultex-like material. The PBs are quite a warm sounding pick and the Spikes are loud and bright.


So yes that link I posted will send you CFMGJ3s! But it might take a while!


----------



## troyguitar (May 4, 2010)

I bought the big bag of them from juststrings.com and have been using them for the past couple of weeks. The grippy part is cool and they seem plenty durable, but I miss my bright red picks. I feel like I'm going to lose these a lot, versus never losing a single red one in 5 years.


----------



## maccayoung (May 4, 2010)

Are these available for general public yet? They don't even have them on the Dunlop website apart from the blog. I tried ordering them from juststrings.com and it was going to cost me $40 to ship to New Zealand!


----------



## Nick1 (May 4, 2010)

maccayoung said:


> Are these available for general public yet? They don't even have them on the Dunlop website apart from the blog. I tried ordering them from juststrings.com and it was going to cost me $40 to ship to New Zealand!



Yes they are. Maybe try to have someone you know in the states buy them and send them to you using a cheaper shipping method.


----------



## zimbloth (May 5, 2010)

I have a zillion bags of the carbon fiber max grip picks here if anyone needs some. They're really awesome.


----------



## Doomcreeper (May 5, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> mOar TOAN!
> 
> This really... _really_... cracks me up.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the MAX GRIP Jazz III though, guys - I have flirted with Jazz III picks several times (they never return my calls), and always gave up due to dropping them (not often, but enough to be annoyed). I didn't know there was a MAX GRIP now.



This review for the EJ one was the best. "I bought these picks with the understanding I would play and sound more like Eric Johnson. I still do not have his tone and his talent. I expect better results from the EVH pics which I just purchased through this website."

What's the stiffness like on the carbon ones? I like a fairly stiff pick and the fact that these picks last so long is quite appealing.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (May 6, 2010)

I just check out one of my local shops today, and they can order the CFMGJIII for $5 a bag (containing 6 picks). Once I come into a little more money (in a few weeks) I'll be able to pick up a bag or two of these. That said, anyone from London (ontario) that wants to try em, let me know. That said, if you don't want to wait 3 months for me to get my shit together buy your own


----------



## maccayoung (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of the picks? I was sent a sample pack and to me they just look like max grip jazz 3s. The pick has 'max grip jazz III' on it. Do the actual ones have 'max grip carbon jazz 3' written on them?


----------



## troyguitar (May 21, 2010)

They don't say carbon on them, but you should see that it has a little bit of sparkle to it like a piece of graphite does.


----------



## maccayoung (May 21, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> They don't say carbon on them, but you should see that it has a little bit of sparkle to it like a piece of graphite does.



Ah right, I see what you mean. They're slightly grey with sparkle compared to the normal black of the regular max grip Jazz IIIs. I had to hold them up to a lamp to check.

They don't seem that different to the regular max grip IIIs. I mean they're nice, but I'm still liking my tortex jazz IIIs. I'll give them a good run and see if my opinion changes.


----------



## oniduder (May 21, 2010)

don't they sell em at guitar center?!

Dunlop Max Grip Carbon Fiber Jazz III Refill Bag - 24Pc and more Picks & Pick Holders at GuitarCenter.com.

think that's them right?


----------



## troyguitar (May 21, 2010)

maccayoung said:


> They don't seem that different to the regular max grip IIIs.



That's my feeling so far too. I'll probably be switching to the red max grip III's because I am losing these black picks. I've lost more of the black ones in 5 weeks than I lost red ones in 5 years


----------



## maccayoung (May 21, 2010)

oniduder said:


> don't they sell em at guitar center?!
> 
> Dunlop Max Grip Carbon Fiber Jazz III Refill Bag - 24Pc and more Picks & Pick Holders at GuitarCenter.com.
> 
> think that's them right?



Yup, those are the ones. When I was looking none of the major stores had them. Only juststrings.com and that was going to cost me $40 shipping! When I emailed Dunlop about it they said they'd be in stores soon. I guess that time is now. 

That said, I don't think you can get them in New Zealand. I'm not sure you can even get the regular max grips in New Zealand. I'll see how I go, at the moment I still prefer the tortex jazz IIIs and they're easy to get here.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 21, 2010)

i bought a little baggie of these from The Axe Palace (Zimbloth), and they really are awesome 

the bag said "nylon", but Zim assured me they tend to put the wrong cardboard top on the bags, and that they were nylon. when i opened it to look at them, it was indeed carbon fibre (although it´s really "carbon composite", as carbon FIBRE is that weavey-looking stuff). it´s got a more matte looking surface on the smooth part, and they feel harder. when you drop them on a table, for example, they sound much more glass-like than the nylon ones. 

so don´t be confused if the bag says otherwise 

the grippy part is awesome, and really helps me out with all the problems i had with the regular jazz III´s.

also, since Zim offers a buy-2-get-1-free deal on strings, i got three packages of strings. service and sipping time was aww-rite, and the whole thing together cost me less than two (or maybe even one) pack of strings alone in a norwegin shop. and that includes the shipping. i´m pleasantly surprised about that part 

so if you guys are on the lookout for these, ask Zimbloth. he´ll help you with it, for a good price


----------



## Rashputin (May 21, 2010)

Found the Max Grip Jazz III's in Japan when I was there in march. I bought a f¤%"ckton of them since I havent seen them in Norway. I use the max grip ones all the time now. They are great.


----------



## Rich5150 (May 21, 2010)

oniduder said:


> don't they sell em at guitar center?!
> 
> Dunlop Max Grip Carbon Fiber Jazz III Refill Bag - 24Pc and more Picks & Pick Holders at GuitarCenter.com.
> 
> think that's them right?



Nice i just ordered 2 bags


----------



## DanielKRego (Nov 13, 2010)

I didn't want to necro an old thread, but it seems there is no trace of the Carbon Fiber Jazz IIIs on the Jim Dunlop website. 

The only thing close are the Max Grip Jazz IIIs, which come in the black variety. Dunlop - MAX GRIP JAZZ III

Are these the same as the carbon fiber ones? I bought about four from a local dealer, but I bought them loose, and he had no idea if these were the carbon fiber ones.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 13, 2010)

Funny you should bump this actually, because I finally got around to ordering some last week and they are the shit! Really genuinely the best picks I've ever used, and I've gone through pretty much every model from every brand  I've even started handing them out to guitarists I track, trying to spread the love. They're badass and a must for any Jazz III user to try!


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 13, 2010)

DanielRego said:


> I didn't want to necro an old thread, but it seems there is no trace of the Carbon Fiber Jazz IIIs on the Jim Dunlop website.
> 
> The only thing close are the Max Grip Jazz IIIs, which come in the black variety. Dunlop - MAX GRIP JAZZ III
> 
> Are these the same as the carbon fiber ones? I bought about four from a local dealer, but I bought them loose, and he had no idea if these were the carbon fiber ones.



No those are the regular Jazz III's, which are still badass! Also try the Ultex ones if you can't get hold of the Carbon ones, they were my go-to's for months


----------



## MJS (Nov 13, 2010)

DanielRego said:


> I didn't want to necro an old thread, but it seems there is no trace of the Carbon Fiber Jazz IIIs on the Jim Dunlop website.
> 
> The only thing close are the Max Grip Jazz IIIs, which come in the black variety. Dunlop - MAX GRIP JAZZ III
> 
> Are these the same as the carbon fiber ones? I bought about four from a local dealer, but I bought them loose, and he had no idea if these were the carbon fiber ones.



Black & carbon fiber are different. Here are the carbon fiber ones: carbon fiber max grip Search | Musician's Friend 

I have both and don't notice a big difference between them, like I do between black, red & ultex. The black & carbon fiber also look very similar, as the blacks aren't much darker. 

I mainly use the carbon fiber ones because that's what I have the most of, but I'd be perfectly happy with the black max grips as well.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2010)

Just ordered some of these to try. I mainly use the Jazz III Ultex, so I'm curious to see if I like these.


----------



## DanielKRego (Nov 14, 2010)

MJS said:


> Black & carbon fiber are different. Here are the carbon fiber ones: carbon fiber max grip Search | Musician's Friend
> 
> I have both and don't notice a big difference between them, like I do between black, red & ultex. The black & carbon fiber also look very similar, as the blacks aren't much darker.
> 
> I mainly use the carbon fiber ones because that's what I have the most of, but I'd be perfectly happy with the black max grips as well.



I managed to find a page with clear enough distinctions in pictures of the black Max Grip and the Carbon Fiber. Turns out I have the regular black Max Grips. I can't find the Carbon Fiber ones anywhere. But well, I live in India.

Strangely though, the Jim Dunlop website has absolutely no mention of the Carbon Fiber ones. Discontinued already?


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 14, 2010)

I bought 2 24 bags off Juststrings.com a few months ago, and I've barely gone through a couple picks. These hardly wear.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 14, 2010)

Are they any less slippery than the black max grips? because these work wonderfully until you get the tiniest bit sweaty and then its slip and slide central like any other pick with the black ones.

Curious if the carbon ones make a difference there.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 14, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Are they any less slippery than the black max grips? because these work wonderfully until you get the tiniest bit sweaty and then its slip and slide central like any other pick with the black ones.
> 
> Curious if the carbon ones make a difference there.



I've actually switched over to the carbon fibres since the last time I posted in this thread (finally managed to adjust to the jazz 3 size). They do feel stickier than the other max grips I have. This may be because, apart from the grip pattern, the material itself seems a bit more of a matte finish. I love the things and, as has been mentioned, they take forever to wear. I really hope they're not discontinuing them.


----------

